# My 2nd composition



## Phil loves classical

something more consonant.

MIDI file uploaded.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/c4fgn9jjcwv2ddv/elegie.mid?dl=0


----------



## Vasks

Please, tune that piano.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

I quite like the composition, as I am able to hear through the piano. But do tune it. Also, big improvement from your prior composition, I can see the semblences of perhaps late romanticism and modernism in your piece


----------



## Captainnumber36

You have some very unique Ideas Phil! I know you probably already know this, but you need to practice it a bit more to get some of the transitions smoother.

I love the second half, that was very unexpected, but it works great, and I was hoping something like that would happen.

Great work, keep composing, you show great talent imo!

And, also keep trying to evolve your ideas into complete pieces, I feel they are not finished yet.

That's my opinion!

:tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical

Ya, I have to get it tuned one of these days. My technique is pretty rough, I know.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> Ya, I have to get it tuned one of these days. My technique is pretty rough, I know.


I don't think your technique is bad in general, it's probably more to do with getting the piece in your muscle memory.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Captainnumber36 said:


> I don't think your technique is bad in general, it's probably more to do with getting the piece in your muscle memory.


I disagree. His technique and performance were quite good. The issue really does lie with just the piano.


----------



## Pugg

Repost it when your pains is tuned please.


----------



## Captainnumber36

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> I disagree. His technique and performance were quite good. The issue really does lie with just the piano.


I did notice some hesitation in some sections.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> I did notice some hesitation in some sections.


Ya, you're right. I ain't gonna fool myself. I've practiced it some since. Maybe I'll get my piano tuned and record again after some more practice. Was too excited to get the recording out. I actually played the wrong chords at the end but edited the video. :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> Ya, you're right. I ain't gonna fool myself. I've practiced it some since. Maybe I'll get my piano tuned and record again after some more practice. Was too excited to get the recording out. I actually played the wrong chords at the end but edited the video. :lol:


I get excited to post videos too, but I do like 1000 takes to get a version that is good enough, which gets frustrating, but it's worth it.


----------



## Dan Ante

8 out of 10 for music

0 out of 10 for vest. tut tut tut.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Ok, I fixed the problem with my piano sound, my vest and my lack of practice. I uploaded a link to the midi file instead of the old video.


----------



## Captainnumber36

What did you do, Phil!?!?! My gosh, :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical

Ok, folks. Piano tuned, better rehearsed, and shirt on.


----------



## Dan Ante

Much better can you get a higher position for the camera perhaps a tripod it would be lovely to see your fingers


----------



## Captainnumber36

1. The way you execute the second half of the piece, to say the least, isn't how I would personally approach it.

2. I'm not sure how I feel about the transition from the first section to the second, they don't feel connected to me.

Just my .02!

:tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical

The second part has the exact same chords as the first. Just different character.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> The second part has the exact same chords as the first. Just different character.


It just feels a bit choppy to my ears.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> It just feels a bit choppy to my ears.


Actually relistening to it with fresh ears, I think I know what you mean. The left hand is not well sustained between the notes and sounds like a machine starting and stopping. I'll use the pedal to sustain to the next note to make it more smooth.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Here is a better camera angle. I smoothed out the notes on the 2nd part to achieve better unity and expression, and made it sing more by slowing down a bit.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> Here is a better camera angle. I smoothed out the notes on the 2nd part to achieve better unity and expression, and made it sing more by slowing down a bit.


I don't know about anyone else, but I love the changes you made here. It really brings it together, now attempt to expand the idea, I would consider going back to a section that is reminiscent of the style of the A section; it could be the same A section, a variant on the A section, or something different all together that is in the same mood as the initial A section.

Just my .02, really loved this!

Great job.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I also really love how your A section melody starts as if it's in the middle of an idea. Interesting concept I thought!


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I love the changes you made here. It really brings it together, now attempt to expand the idea, I would consider going back to a section that is reminiscent of the style of the A section; it could be the same A section, a variant on the A section, or something different all together that is in the same mood as the initial A section.
> 
> Just my .02, really loved this!
> 
> Great job.


Heck, I tried man, to change it to ABA, but it don't work out. Until something else comes to mind i'll leave it binary form.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> Heck, I tried man, to change it to ABA, but it don't work out. Until something else comes to mind i'll leave it binary form.


That could be your artist name:

"Binary"

And compose accordingly. Although limiting, it could be fitting if that's all that comes out of you that is truly inspired!

(I'm mostly joking)


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> That could be your artist name:
> 
> "Binary"
> 
> And compose accordingly. Although limiting, it could be fitting if that's all that comes out of you that is truly inspired!
> 
> (I'm mostly joking)


I tend to pack the content kind of tighter than normal. My tendency is not to draw things out. If it makes it unmarketable, then so be it.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> I tend to pack the content kind of tighter than normal. My tendency is not to draw things out. If it makes it unmarketable, then so be it.


If you were performing, I think you would need to add something visual to the pieces to add another element. If they are all that short, I think the music alone wouldn't be enough.

Just thinking out loud!

Keep composing!
:tiphat:

Also, you only recently started composing, perhaps as you grow as a composer, lengthier ideas will start to come out. I do have some one minute pieces as well, though that really feel complete.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I made an ending to it. Some short little variation on the first part:






Sometimes just got to step back a bit and the ideas will come.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> I made an ending to it. Some short little variation on the first part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes just got to step back a bit and the ideas will come.


I feel like it's just getting started now...I wouldn't call it finished yet, imo.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> I feel like it's just getting started now...I wouldn't call it finished yet, imo.


Just imagine I slowed the tempo down on the return to broken chords, then it'll sound more final  I'm done with this piece in terms of the actual writing.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I think I perfected this piece finally. Thanks for the advice, especially of the Capt'n.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> I think I perfected this piece finally. Thanks for the advice, especially of the Capt'n.


Great!

Just watch your endings, make sure to hold out the last note long enough...


----------



## Phil loves classical

I was holding the pedal.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> I was holding the pedal.


As you know, it's good to get in the habit of keeping your fingers on the keyboard and lift your foot and hands at the same time. And I think you let up just a little too quick.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> As you know, it's good to get in the habit of keeping your fingers on the keyboard and lift your foot and hands at the same time. And I think you let up just a little too quick.


I want to avoid it sounding too mushy


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> I want to avoid it sounding too mushy


Then keep it as it is, my friend, it's your composition after all!


----------

